

Why is it so difficult/expensive to make your own clothes (or have them made)? - frabcus
http://chezskud.com/2013/11/17/why-is-it-so-difficult-and-expensive-to-make-your-own-clothes-or-have-them-made/

======
tmikaeld
Hackers + uses clothes = related to hacker news?

~~~
adrianhoward
Depends on how narrow your definition of hacker is.

A cogent explanation about how the technology behind a multi-billion pound
industry affects pricing, distribution & product types - and how it means that
certain market segments aren't served well… seems pretty darn on-topic to me
;)

------
almosnow
A nice post about the differences between traditional and modern day clothing
production, however, I was expecting to find an answer to 'Why is it so
difficult/expensive to make your own clothes (or have them made)?'

